# Ammo 101



## NAdams65 (Nov 14, 2009)

Okay...total newbie here. I'm still shoppng for my first gun...looking for compact 9mm for CC in the future.
Liking the Stoeger Cougar...Glock 26/19....Taurus 709 slim. Anyway...the ammo choices seem to be as over whelming as the gun choices. Is there a tutorial/primer on ammo types? Understand I want to shoot "ball" ammo on the range and load up hollows for carry but past that, I'm lost. Can anyone point me to info that will demystify all the jargon surrounding different ammo? Thanks..... 


Nate


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Jut about any manufactured ammo will do for either of those jobs. What you are going to want to do is get a box of several. And see what the weapon you choose likes to eat most. What works in my weapons might not do you as well. Even if you get two of the same pistol one will like brand A more than the other.


----------

